# New - Coffee Log App



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I've built a coffee log app for Espresso that will allow you to store, share & compare all the info about the shots you pull. You'll be able to see what others are doing to get good results from their beans.

It's free to use Install the app on iTunes, Android, Tablet, or Run in a browser

To install just click the link, it will install Appsheet for you 1st via your store, and then it will install the coffee app & set all the right links up.

Appsheet asks for logins and access, if you don't want to give it access to your stuff just set up a dummy gmail account and use that to login.

*View machine settings by Roaster. Log simple settings, or more advanced data*

*
*








It's in test at the moment so would appreciate feedback, let me know if anything needs tweaking or changing.

*To keep this free you need to be connected to the WWW, don't forget to hit **SYNC** every now and again to download the latest info from others and save your info.*

It runs on a Google questionnaire add-in in G-Drive called appsheet with all the data stored in a spreadsheet on G-Drive - I'm happy to share access to the development if anyone wants to contribute to improving it. Spreadsheet available for download if you want to play with it or save your info somewhere.



> I've made a separate simpler version of the coffee app that just has basic info in it.
> 
> 1. Dose & yield weight
> 
> ...


This app is meant for you to log different settings you use when making Espresso as a way to help you improve your technique - it is not a tool to compare or review beans or roasters.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

*View Beans of certain **flavours **characteristics, or define your own via tasting notes*

*
*









*View Your Logs, or those of other people so you can compare which settings works well quickly and easily.*


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Before I install it onto my crammed phone storage...

Can I add my own flavours? I get the general categories, and I love the idea (I keep a notebook) but I like my own descriptors "milkybar" "burnt tyres" and "ripening tomatoes" being some of the less usual ones...


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Missy said:


> Before I install it onto my crammed phone storage...


You can always use the web version on your phone if space is a problem











Missy said:


> Can I add my own flavours? I get the general categories, and I love the idea (I keep a notebook) but I like my own descriptors "milkybar" "burnt tyres" and "ripening tomatoes" being some of the less usual ones...


The Flavours are more like top level categories than specific taste details, and meant so people can more quickly find beans of a certain type - I did ponder doing this differently, by region maybe. I can add in more types if needed but they're shared with everyone so can't customise for each person.

There's a notes field in each bean where you can add in your own descriptions. Let me take a look to see if I can add something in that's also customisable on a per user basis.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Added in option to see average brew ratios of all users for each bean - what's the hive mind thinking....


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Missy said:


> Before I install it onto my crammed phone storage...
> 
> Can I add my own flavours? I get the general categories, and I love the idea (I keep a notebook) but I like my own descriptors "milkybar" "burnt tyres" and "ripening tomatoes" being some of the less usual ones...


Added in custom tasting notes for you @Missy so you can add what ever you like and then search by them. You can look at everyone's, or just look at your own.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Why am I tagged in this?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

@aaronb User Tagging to include mentions of users in a thread is still available, however I have now disabled User Broadcast Tags across the site - this level of tagged users should not have been permitted


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Sorry @aaronb, @Glenn and everyone else who was tagged, I saw a cool forum feature and used it....

A little over excitable about the app as I've put quite a bit of work into it and was keen for people to see it, I'll get my coat


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I'll give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

tried web based version and it is simple to use, although the opinions on flavour will vary with water, machine, brew method it should reveal some consensus. Not sure about the background it reminds me of Noddy Holders trousers from the 70's !


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> tried web based version and it is simple to use, although the opinions on flavour will vary with water, machine, brew method it should reveal some consensus.


Thanks for the feedback jimbo, agree totally on flavour, getting a consensus is the strong point for me here, as that will narrow things down when you start to dial in the same bean. If there are lots of people using the app in the future I can add in info about water, machine and method.



jimbojohn55 said:


> Not sure about the background it reminds me of Noddy Holders trousers from the 70's !


Come on feel the noise!

maybe I'll swap it back to the bay cities rollers background.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Created a very quick way to add new beans which auto fills roaster & bean names, + adds in defaults for weights and time.

1. Click on "Roaster" at the bottom, select an existing bean









2. Click on "New"









3. Everything is auto populated, just add your name, and click a few +/- on the weights and time to quickly record a new shot - takes a couple of seconds!









If the bean doesn't exist you'll need to write the name in the 1st time only.

Also added shot weight, time, and dose weight searches so you can quickly see the averages that others are using.

(tartan removed too!)


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Can't download the app... Installed App Sheet, clicked the relevant button from your link... It asks to 'add to home screen'. I don't have that option.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

UncleJake said:


> Can't download the app... Installed App Sheet, clicked the relevant button from your link... It asks to 'add to home screen'. I don't have that option.


Thanks for the feedback @UncleJake. to install just click the link, it will install Appsheet for you, and then it will install the coffee app & set all the right links up. Suggest uninstalling Appsheet and then clicking the link to reinstall both. If that doesn't work let me know and I'll try to figure out what the problem is.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Looks great Phobic, thanks. Looking forward to having a play around with it this week as I'm off work.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Jez H said:


> Looks great Phobic, thanks. Looking forward to having a play around with it this week as I'm off work.


thanks Jez, please let me know how you get on, both good and bad. I'm happy to tweak things to get it right.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Phobic said:


> Thanks for the feedback @UncleJake. to install just click the link, it will install Appsheet for you, and then it will install the coffee app & set all the right links up. Suggest uninstalling Appsheet and then clicking the link to reinstall both. If that doesn't work let me know and I'll try to figure out what the problem is.


Thanks Phobic - no luck.

I click the link - I takes me here:










Then, whichever way I go - whether I download Appsheet or not - it then takes me here:










Where - as I say - I don't have that option.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

UncleJake said:


> Where - as I say - I don't have that option.


thanks @UncleJake.

I don't have an iphone so can't test myself. What happens when you click on that white icon at the bottom to add to the home screen, do you get an error message?

do you have space on your home screen to add? when it's finished installing you should end up with 2 home screen icons, 1 for Appsheet, and another with a coffee bean logo for the Coffee App.

anyone else with an iphone that could test it please?


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Phobic said:


> thanks @UncleJake.
> 
> I don't have an iphone so can't test myself. What happens when you click on that white icon at the bottom to add to the home screen, do you get an error message?
> 
> ...












If I click on the white icon I have some options. But not 'add to home screen'. I've tried others but no luck.

Yes there's space on my home screen/disk space.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

> If I click on the white icon I have some options. But not 'add to home screen'. I've tried others but no luck.
> 
> Yes there's space on my home screen/disk space.


hmm, strange, looks like it's not even published.

I've just de-listed it and re-listed it, see if that helps, if not I'll have to take a look again later today, off out for BBQ right now!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Was having the same issues on my iphone


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Ok - so the problem seems to be that you need to have Appsheet set-up with a storage account first. I started to link it to my Dropbox account but it asked for access to ALL my files, which, it frankly can't have. It also can't have the permissions it wanted with my Google email account - so I set up a new one - and linked it to that. It is welcome to the lack of info in there. Why does it need such widespread data access?

Anyway - after doing that - I finally got the option to 'add to homescreen' with the coffee app. Seems to work fine.

I think the app is going to be really useful @Phobic. Can we please have an option to change ratio to a ratio rather than a percentage?

Looking forward to seeing how this develops.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

It's also not having access to any of my info so not going to bother installing.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Is there anywhere on it you can put what equipment you are using. Might be handy as I use less coffee in the la pav than the classic.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

UncleJake said:


> Ok - so the problem seems to be that you need to have Appsheet set-up with a storage account first. I started to link it to my Dropbox account but it asked for access to ALL my files, which, it frankly can't have. It also can't have the permissions it wanted with my Google email account - so I set up a new one - and linked it to that. It is welcome to the lack of info in there. Why does it need such widespread data access?
> 
> Anyway - after doing that - I finally got the option to 'add to homescreen' with the coffee app. Seems to work fine.
> 
> ...


Great thanks for figuring out @UncleJake, I've no idea why it needs all those permissions, I don't remember so many on android but suspect it's because the app tries to be a platform to do so many things, you can link in SMS, email, map functionality etc as well.

part of the drawback of making it on a free platform I guess.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Jason1wood said:


> It's also not having access to any of my info so not going to bother installing.


Just set up a dummy gmail account @Jason1wood and use that


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> Is there anywhere on it you can put what equipment you are using. Might be handy as I use less coffee in the la pav than the classic.


There's a notes section where you can add things for each shot pulled. I could add in an equipment section like there is for tasting notes as well if there's enough need for it. Let's see how it goes for a bit 1st.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Phobic said:


> Great thanks for figuring out @UncleJake, I've no idea why it needs all those permissions, I don't remember so many on android but suspect it's because the app tries to be a platform to do so many things, you can link in SMS, email, map functionality etc as well.
> 
> part of the drawback of making it on a free platform I guess.


Sure... Although it's not 'free' if they then sell the data.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

UncleJake said:


> Sure... Although it's not 'free' if they then sell the data.


As the saying goes, if you're not paying for something then you're the product! giving them no info via a dummy account is a nice loophole though


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

UncleJake said:


> Can we please have an option to change ratio to a ratio rather than a percentage?


looking into this at the moment, it's stored as a decimal, need to figure out if I can do some kinda of formula on it.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Brew Ratio now stored as a Ratio and not a %, unfortunately this means you now can't look at averages of other people


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Phobic said:


> Brew Ratio now stored as a Ratio and not a %, unfortunately this means you now can't look at averages of other people
> 
> View attachment 22486


Sorry - new to the app so not sure how the averages of others worked anyway.

Stupid maths questions - (i.e. - I'm stupid when it comes to maths) - why is the first value 1.8? Shouldn't the first part of the ratio be '1' regardless of the amount?



*Save**Save*
​


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

it's no problem, we need to figure out what's the most useful way of using things so happy to change.

yes ration the wrong way round, swapped it


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Anyone got any feedback on the app?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Added in some starter settings for foundry coffee roasters beans, thanks Lee.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I think it's important to state how the beans are processed. I often specifically seek out a naturally processed bean


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

I really like this idea, and would find it useful to keep track of my own personal grind settings for when I change between beans.

I use a grinder setting ring on my super jolly (which is brilliant) but I do forget the setting frequently. Uploading a picture of the setting would be perfect, or the existing way of typing the setting is really useful.

I like that it is so local to the UK with common roasters, and even cfuk users.

But the permissions issue is a deal breaker for me. I would rather pay £10 for the app and have it formally linked to cfuk than a 'free' version.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

paul whu said:


> I think it's important to state how the beans are processed. I often specifically seek out a naturally processed bean


i could add a searchable field for this but there would need to be much more use of the app 1st to make it worth while


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

badger28 said:


> But the permissions issue is a deal breaker for me. I would rather pay £10 for the app and have it formally linked to cfuk than a 'free' version.


using a dummy gmail account is a good compromise.

i'm more than happy to turn the app over to the forum but i'd need help from others to move it off the existing platform as i'm at my technical limits with what i've done so far.


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

I do have a dummy Gmail account actually. Happy to use that!

Am off work this week so will happily utilise it for my two espressos each day.

Thanks for creating and sharing.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

let me know how you get on please, i'm happy to make tweaks where it makes sense.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

not too many people using the sweetness level, acidity and tasting notes areas so I'm going to remove them to make the app simpler and quicker to log info.

I think this will change it more into a settings log app instead.

plan to make the changes next week sometime.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I've made a separate simpler version of the coffee app that just has basic info in it.

1. Dose & yield weight

2. Grinder Setting

3. Shot Time

4. Notes field for everything else

it will calculate brew ratio

You can still use the more detailed version if you like.

As before this uses a shared spreadsheet to store data on Google Drive, because of that if you install on your phone the app requests access, if you're not happy giving it access just create a dummy gmail account for it to use, or use it in a browser.

App install link - http://mandrillapp.com/track/click/30578143/www.appsheet.com?p=eyJzIjoiNWRuSXpjVEQtNldRN29zNXhkSGZWaHNELU9jIiwidiI6MSwicCI6IntcInVcIjozMDU3ODE0MyxcInZcIjoxLFwidXJsXCI6XCJodHRwczpcXFwvXFxcL3d3dy5hcHBzaGVldC5jb21cXFwvbmV3c2hvcnRjdXRcXFwvMmUxNmUwNzUtMjhkNi00NjA3LWE1ZjctNTIwMDgyNDAzNWE5P3V0bV9tZWRpdW09ZW1haWwmdXRtX3NvdXJjZT10cmFuc2FjdGlvbmFsJnV0bV9jYW1wYWlnbj1TaGFyZSt0aGUrQXBwK0NvbnZlcnNpb25zXCIsXCJpZFwiOlwiMjNkNjljZWUwNTk1NDNmZDgyODBiMDg5Mzg4ZWZhOWVcIixcInVybF9pZHNcIjpbXCIzNmM3NTk1MjgxYjg4MTllM2M4NTZjYTE1MGVhNDYwMjBkMWQyMmIyXCJdfSJ9

Run in a browser -

https://www.appsheet.com/start/2e16e075-28d6-4607-a5f7-5200824035a9


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I've had to suspend the full coffee app as the buggers want to start charging me for it.

simple version still available but likely will need to shut that down too at some point.

PM me if you want a copy of the data.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Sorry Phobic... This was a good idea... Sad it hasn't worked out.

I have this whole notebook/Evernote/iOS notes thing going on which is a clumsy solution, I'd love to replace it all with a single application.

Thanks for the effort.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

thanks @UncleJake, it was worth a try, ultimately I think there's not enough of us to make it workable.


----------

